# WaKü zusammengestellt. Passt das? zusammen?



## Figeroa (23. Mai 2015)

*WaKü zusammengestellt. Passt das? zusammen?*

Hallo, ich habe vor mir eine Wasserkühlung zuzulegen.
Die zu Kühlenden Komponenten sind bei mir zur zeit AMD FX-8350(übertaktet), sowie eine Radeon R9 290X .
Ich habe mir einen Warenkorb mit allen benötigten Komponenten zusammengestellt. Habe aber keine Ahnung, ob dies ausreicht, zu wenig Leistung bringt oder einfach nur viel zu übertrieben ist, da ich bisher mit Wasserkühlungen noch nie in Berührung gekommen bin.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Es ist desweiteren geplant zumindest die CPU noch ein wenig zu übertakten.

Danke im vorraus.
Grüße


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü zusammengestellt. Passt das? zusammen?*

Servus

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html

MfG

EDIT:

Was hast für ein Gehäuse?
Wie ist das Budget?
Soll die Kühlung laut oder leise sein?

Für leise Kühlung ist die Radifläche fast zu klein.
Lüfter fehlen bei dir komplett.


----------



## FabianHD (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü zusammengestellt. Passt das? zusammen?*

Ich empfinde die Radifläche als zu klein.  Würde eher auf einen 420er plus einen 280er gehen. 

Beim Kühler kannst du auch den Cryos Delrin nehmen.

Denk dran irgend eine Möglichkeit einzubauen, das Wasser abzulassen. 

Acht Anschlüsse reichen nicht, du brauchst pro Komponente zwei. Also mindestens 12 Stück.

Hast du eine Möglichkeit die Lüfter zu Steuern und welche sollen verbaut werden?


----------

